# Sea Bass Ceviche



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

We all did well on the MorningStar Saturday. I put 17 keeper sea bass in the cooler. The question is : What the heck do you do with 34 Sea Bass filets? I made ceviche with 8 of the filets yesterday afternoon for lunch. The flavor and texture of sea bass is perfect for cevice. The great thing about ceviche is that you can make it in so many different ways. Here is what I did Sunday:

I removed the small line of pin bones from the sea bass filets and diced the fish into ¼” dice and put them in a bowl.

To the fish add fine dice of the following:
Green Pepper
White Onion
Jalapeno
Tomato
Cilantro
And mix them all together.









Add sea salt, pepper, adobo, and the juice of 3-5 limes depending on the amount of juice in each and mix again.

Dice an avocado and add that to the bowl and mix. I do this last so the avocado doesn’t get smooshed.

Once everything is seasoned and coated with lime juice I just refrigerate for 2 hours stirring well after 1 hour.

Serve with a big lump of Wasabi and some tortilla chips. It was delicious!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done sir - Can never go wrong with a good ceviche!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

akhan said:


> Well done sir - Can never go wrong with a good ceviche!


Indeed. That looks great!!!!


----------

